# for AIW you asked for it so here it is MY PACK



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

small dogs


big dogs small dogs


smallest dog


largest dog


oldest dog at 17 years old


my usually dirt dog got a bath today


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Very cute crew you have! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, very cute!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Man that's a lot of dogs lol. How many acres do you have? Do they all live harmoniously or do you have some classes of personality?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wonderful crew you have there! Makes mine seem small!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are some cool dogs you have and they're different breeds too! I see a Chi, Anatolian, maybe a JRT mix or an American Shepherd...but what is the rest of them? And what are their names?


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

is 10 the total? 
haha I tried to count.
They are gorgeous and look healthy even the one at 17.
And the long haired chihuahua is the cutest thing I-


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the request, AIW! What a great family, luv mi pets!!! We would all _love _to see more, too! :becky:


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Man that's a lot of dogs lol. How many acres do you have? Do they all live harmoniously or do you have some classes of personality?


 I have 10 acres total but than I have nothing but empty land on the side of me and behind me. Yes, they all live together. I have no crates/cages set up. They sleep together and run together. Now the big LGDs do stay outside but will come in for somethings and they are all cool together.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Those are some cool dogs you have and they're different breeds too! I see a Chi, Anatolian, maybe a JRT mix or an American Shepherd...but what is the rest of them? And what are their names?


 I have a JRT, Doberman, MAS, RT, Shep/mal cross, Anatolian (2), and then the Chi's.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Mowgli -Anotolian/Gr Pyr cross


horses/dog


sirens and singing


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow - dogs on a farm is a thing of beauty. You are living my dream!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Your whole group is beautiful; but my eye is on the one that's howling. Is that the Shepherd/Malamute(?) mix? Do you have a close up picture of him/her? She's gooorgeous.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What are their names? You just said one. 
And what breed of horses do you have? They're pretty from what I can see from afar.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

yes she is a shep/mal cross. So many think she is a wolf mix. Sorry but she is not. Her name is Cheyene.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What are their names? You just said one.
> And what breed of horses do you have? They're pretty from what I can see from afar.


 Apache- Anatolian female Mowgli- Anatolian/gr pyr male Cheyene- female shep mix Ronin-Doberman JRT-Scrappy RT-Squirrel Chihuahuas-Phoebe, Allie, Skeeter, Bear
MAS-Fynn 

Horses-Peruvian Paso, Paso fino and Miniature horses


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the good replies! I like my crew and have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I love your crew, they're all so gorgeous.I am jealous of all the dogs & acres you have.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice nice crew! They are living the life! (just having some free space to romp really does help..... Now I have to ask What are you feeding them!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheyene is absolutely stunning!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Nice nice crew! They are living the life! (just having some free space to romp really does help..... Now I have to ask What are you feeding them!



The only one that I have to really worry about what I feed is the Doberman. He gets Earthborn Ocean Fusion or Natural Balance 

The rest get a rotation and I get some food from work. I do not buy generic, or low end food but other than that I will mix several bags of food together.


----------

